
A Preview of UX and UI Changes in Visual Studio 2019 - taspeotis
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2018/11/08/a-preview-of-ux-and-ui-changes-in-visual-studio-2019/
======
skolos
The link is dead. Anyone can tell what are the changes?

